# habitation door delamination



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi the habitation door on my Bessacarr 425 is delaminating quite badly, does anyone know anybody who could repair it as a new one is very expensive, any help would be appreciated. Dave


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Well known*

Hi,
Well known problem with Swift hab doors 2006 on made by Euromax from memory

We had two replaced under warranty then a third so now on our fourth door - all at no cost to us Swift paid for them all

Check van history if not yours from new

Plenty of info on MHF etc

Good Luck

Ray


----------

